# 07-09 Tundra



## Steel 05

I'm thinking of getting a tundra. For the one's who plow with them, Have you had any problems with the tranny or anythings else? Also, set up's, and gas mileage what are you getting when your plowing? I've got a 05 chevy 2500hd with a blizzard 8' straight plow. 
I've aways had tacoma's and love em'. I'm just curious on how the tundra handles. Thanks


----------



## snow patrol

08' Tundra double cab 4x4 with 8' Western Pro and box wings. 2nd winter plowing with this truck and not a single problem. Handles the weight of the plow very well although I did have to put a lift/leveling kit on the front because the truck side frame on the Western's sit relatively low. Engine and trans have more than enough power and torque to handle anything that I have come across so far. Cooling system for engine and trans does its job perfectly. Temps never budge above normal operating temps whether plowing or driving down the highway with the plow fully raised. All commercial plowing as well. As for mileage during plowing, I cant say for sure. One of my other trucks is a Tacoma with a 7' Western and like you I love it too! Hope the info helps.


----------



## WIPensFan

There is a Import Truck section on this site, go there or search Toyota and see the gazillion posts about these. This is the PICTURE THREAD.:salute:


----------



## mercer_me

I have a 2010 Tundra 4x4 4.6L Double Cab 6.5' Bed with a 7.5 Fisher SD plow. The Tundra plows great. I have plowed 14" of snow with ease. I'm not sure on the exact millage but, it's not good when I'm plowing. If I had to gues I waould say I get around 8mpg when I'm plowing. If I was going to do it again I would get a 7.5' Fisher HD isnstead of the SD. But, the SD is a very good plow, I just wish it was a little heavier. If you have anymore questions just ask.


----------



## rancherman84

i have an 07 doublecab with 4.7 and 5 speed with a curtis 7.5 sno pro,truck has been great so far,plenty of power,etc for pushing snow. i had to put a set of timbrens on the front,but this plow was on a 02 F150 before and i had to have timbrens on that as well. ive had fisher,western and now this curtis,its a great plow so far.i get around 16 mpg without the plow and around 8.5 plowing.the only bad thing i can think of to say about the tundra is the sealed tranny,i like to do all my own maintanice,so the tranny deal kinda turned me off,other than that its a great truck.


----------



## H20-32

Plowing, with 08 DCLB 5.7 no problems at all,two years running a Boss 7.5 SD with Boss wings which gives us 9.4 in width. Yet to plow without wings even with the southern N.E. concrete we have be getting.We run approx 600lbs of ballast we can run 2wd in smaller events. Have installed a revtek leveling kit for frontend, firestone airbags in rear, running 275/70/18E GY silent armor.Upgrading battery to a Odessey 1500 tomorrow they are pricey but equal to running a double battery setup.Get the trailer tow pkg to up your alt to 150 amps and give you the group 27 battery with the 5.7 engine.All commercial plowing with Tundra, excellent choice.

Heres a action shot last event 7" of light stuff, the stack is over 8' tall all done with Tundra.


----------



## mercer_me

I took a video of my Tundra plowing 8" of light snow yesterday. There is some realy good stacking at the end.

Go to 



 to wach the video.


----------



## H20-32

Nice video, music.


----------



## mercer_me

H20-32;1209563 said:


> Nice video, music.


Thanks. I have hard time leaving it on one station if you haven't noticed.


----------

